# Car starts after several turns of the key



## Stjerne (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, everyone. When I put the key in the ignition and turn it, I hear a humming sound as if the engine is trying to start, but it doesn't. The light and everything works; on the front there's an image that looks to me like an oil canister but I can't be sure. Then there's the word BRAKE on the bottom of that. After I turn the key several times then it the engine starts. When I drive I realize there's a sound of clanking, it's not that loud but loud enough to hear if I drive by someone. I think I hear a slushing sound when I drive too, I'm not sure if that has anything to do with the actual starting of the car problem.


Thnx!


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like the starter may be a little stickey.One thing you might try with a helper is holding the key in the start positition and tapping the starter.If it cranks at that point you now its the starter and not a switch,safty etc.To get more into it put a test light on the starter relay wire (smaller wire at the starter)to see if it gets the start signal. This is of course assuming the battery and connections are good.
It would help to now what kind of car,how often it does this etc.
Cardoc


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Chaps, some starter motors also have a small clutch included in their drive mechanism that can also give this kind of effect.

The starter motor turns but won't turn the engine, several attempts often are needed to "catch".

This may eventually require the starter to be examined more closely.

It is likely that the clanking noise is unrelated, but physically inspect the starter is properly securely mounted and not loose!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Stjerne welcome to TSF:wave:

Knowing your vehicle ID would be helpful. You have cardoc, qldit, and I guessing how your starter works. I'll put in my two cents worth in and mabe one of us will help your situation. 
If you have an old Ford, the problem is probably a sticky bendix assembly, cordac's idea.
In that case, and if the power to the starter is ok, the noise you hear could be the starter spinning but not engaging the bendix assembly gear with the flywheel ring gear. That makes a whirling or humming sound that can be clearly heard in the driver's seat. A low battery voltage or poor connection will cause the same effect with less noise. To solve this, you will have to take the starter off and clean and grease the course screw shaft that the bendix rides down to engage the flywheel. 
GM vehicles use a solenoid to push the starter gear in to engage the flywheel. At the end of the stroke, electrical contact is made that energizes the starter motor. With GM products, if the gears don't mesh (one or both gears flattened on its normally tapered edges) there will be a clicking sound with each turn of the key to the start position when the gear edges hit each other. Normally no spinning sound. Other makes may work differently. If the starter mounting bolts are loose (gldit's idea) the gears won't line up and similar problems (spinning noises) can occur. It's not unusual for those bolts to back out over time. 
On the electrical part, hold the key to the start position for several seconds and go out and check for heat at the starter, large wire going from the relay to the starter, the relay, battery posts and any other connection. You can feel it with your hand if large current is flowing to the starter. If the starter is hot, pull it off and have it checked out. They will do that for free at autozone and probably other places also. If the relay is hot, replace it. Otherwise, follow cardoc's dirrections for trouble shooting with test lamp or use a meter.

I forgot to mention. Later model Fords use the solenoid method of engaging the starter with electrical motor contacts at the end of the engage stroke.

Hope we helped,
Mack1


----------



## Stjerne (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a 1998 Nissan. That's as much as I know about it, sorry.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Nissans have a contact inside the starter that goes bad.The test light or tap test bears that out.But they will also do this with a bad battery connection(usually the positive terminal).Again this assumes a good battery.
Good luck, Cardoc


----------

